# I know what i want... too much to ask?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Feel free to move if this isn't the right place to post this. 

Okay. So i've been thinking about this a great deal. I KNOW I want a male GSD. I'm burned out on females. Too many girls in the house lol. Anyway, I know i either want a solid black or a very dark sable. NO showlines. Dont care for them. I love the quick intelligence and desire to please i see in working lines. If my understanding is correct i prefer the DDR lines because they are more relaxed than the czech lines but they're also high drive, high desire to please. Would definitely be getting a puppy as i prefer to start training than have to retrain though retraining wouldnt be an issue as long as the dog and i could connect so we could work together. Now i know there are times that you just dont connect with a puppy. The dog would be a family pet first and foremost. Would prefer to have a pup from parents who are proven to have that protective instinct as being a military wife and my husband being gone a large portion of the time, that ability would be comforting though size alone is usually a fabulous deterent. As much as my hubby hates it, the dog would be spoiled rotten (lol) and socialized extensively as i LOVE taking the dogs with me whenever i possibly can. Would be socialized with kids, other dogs and cats so a puppy would be best anyway. I'm interested in possibly getting involved with agility and/or obedience beyond basic household manners. We enjoy camping and road trips and just generally spending time with the dogs. 

I would like to be able to get a puppy that has pretty good handler focus from the start, with minimal treats involved. I enjoy walking and my husband bikes and jogs so no lack in exercise available. Energy isnt really an issue as Shasta is our hellion with fur who gets the zoomies a few times a day despite extensive exercise, although i would appreciate a slightly more mellow pup but as i said its not necessary. 

Am i being unrealistic when i say i want a pup with handler focus early on? I know color should be last on the list but i would LOVE to have a black GSD or a dark sable. they're just gorgeous dogs. I also like the heavier/larger dogs. Showlines are too delicate IMO. Just not my cup of tea. Hubby doesnt care for them either. The pup would be mine so hubby doesnt really care as long as its the pup i want who gets along with the kids and other animals. We visit family and they have cats and kids so its a definite must. 

Am i asking too much? I have a couple breeders in mind that have just fabulous dogs that i would have no problems getting a pup from. Wouldnt be getting a pup for at the very least a year but its more likely in the next two years.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought you were only allowed a certain number of dogs? Wasn't that why you couldn't keep a foster before? Or do I have the wrong person?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

How many dogs do you already have?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

currently where we are we're allowed a certain number of dogs which is why it would be a year or two before we got another dog. we have to get a few other things in order as well before hand. I definitely dont want to add another pup until my daughter, at the very least, is in school. So it could very well be even longer down the road. I for sure dont want to bring another pup into the house until Shasta is trained to the point i want her to be. We're due to move middle of next year so dont want or need the added stress of organizing for a move and training a 2nd pup. I posted asking if what i wanted to find was too much to ask. Please read the post more accurately and you would see i said it wouldnt happen for at the very least a year but most likely more. I'm not ready to take on another pup. My daughter has decided she's going to start being your typical obnoxious 3 year old and my son has figured out that she may get blamed for something he did. Have my hands full right now. We may not even get another pup until the duty station after next.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Deuce said:


> How many dogs do you already have?


 
we currently have 3 but Shelby is going to live with my BFF/sister and her husband and her son as Shelby had a massive connection with my godson when they visited a few weeks back. I did another post about it. Shelby hasnt connected with us on the level she did with my godson and she's the only dog he's been allowed to come in contact with and he wasnt terrified of her. He wants a dog but is afraid of most (his mom has sheltered him far too much IMO). So we'll be down to two dogs come next year after our move. So Shelby will be going to live with her new buddy and into a home with GSD experience. In the meantime, she's happily with us getting as much training as i can continue to get into her brain. 

Sidenote: i'm excited to be getting stationed near my BFF. It'll be so nice having a friend nearby in a new unknown place.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> we currently have 3 but Shelby is going to live with my BFF/sister and her husband and her son as Shelby had a massive connection with my godson when they visited a few weeks back. I did another post about it. Shelby hasnt connected with us on the level she did with my godson and she's the only dog he's been allowed to come in contact with and he wasnt terrified of her. He wants a dog but is afraid of most (his mom has sheltered him far too much IMO). So we'll be down to two dogs come next year after our move. So Shelby will be going to live with her new buddy and into a home with GSD experience. In the meantime, she's happily with us getting as much training as i can continue to get into her brain.
> 
> Sidenote: i'm excited to be getting stationed near my BFF. It'll be so nice having a friend nearby in a new unknown place.


Gotcha :hug:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> I thought you were only allowed a certain number of dogs? Wasn't that why you couldn't keep a foster before? Or do I have the wrong person?


So everyone should keep all their fosters? Just curious. 

As I recall, that dog was always a foster - it was never their dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> So everyone should keep all their fosters? Just curious.
> 
> As I recall, that dog was always a foster - it was never their dog.


Thank you. 

the problem with Mia was she kept getting dumped in out yard even after i'd thought id found a reliable forever home for her. Housing was tolerant of it and gave us a time frame to find another home for her. Usually they're very tolerant of fostering but because of the situation regarding Mia, they werent as tolerant as they could have been and should have been. Time ran out and we couldnt get another extension so she had to be surrendered to animal control. Rescues were full and even courtesy posts didnt do anything. Luckily she was adopted by an older couple who spends their time travelling in their motorhome so Mia is happily the center of attention and next to never alone.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You just described the male puppies we just sold out of our boy Arko.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rerun said:


> So everyone should keep all their fosters? Just curious.
> 
> As I recall, that dog was always a foster - it was never their dog.



Well Rerun...the question was if she could even have another dog right now because of a previous conversation where she could not keep a foster any longer due to being over the limit of allowed dogs. The OP understood what I was asking. So sorry I didn't explain it all out for you.

And since I have fostered dogs and am active in helping to rescue GSDs, you can lose the attitude with me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay, i want to make this VERY clear. I wrote this post not asking for critism regarding PREVIOUS FOSTERING history. I foster when i can which is not often anyway. In all honesty i try to stay away from it for now because of how young my kids are unless i feel i can handle the dog no problems. When someone else is in control of your place of residence, you do what you can but when they are continually changing rules its tough. So leave it alone. I am asking if i personally am asking too much in what i'm looking for in a puppy right off the bat. We will NOT be adding another permanent dog to the family for at the minimum a year but its more likely a couple of years down the road. I have things i want and need to take care of before i bring in another puppy that will need training into the house. I have my hands full with my kids, current pets, and an upcoming move that i've been busy prepping for along with work. 

The question is STILL "am i asking too much to start or am i on track to get exactly what i want with already having an idea in mind?"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> You just described the male puppies we just sold out of our boy Arko.


 
so basically i'm NOT asking too much.Thats good to know. haha you're actually one of the breeders i have in mind when we get to that point lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i also want to mention i wouldnt want to get the pup neutered either. He wouldnt be allowed to breed. I just dont like neutering if its not necessary. I wish we hadn't had to have Riley fixed but he was adopted from the humane society. All my girls get fixed when they're about 18months -2 years old because i like them being able to have that time to grow properly. I believe they get stunted if they're fixed early. And honestly, if i'm getting a male, i would much prefer he not be fixed so he does take on that masculan shepherd look. Riley looks very feminie despite his size. Yes, he's a mix but i think him being altered at 6 months old had an impact on it. Also, for me, theres just something not right about a male dog not having any ya know?


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

No, I don't think you are asking too much when looking for a puppy. With some puppies you can see what you are looking for at an early age, but some you can't until later. I wish you the very best in your search


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> Okay, i want to make this VERY clear. I wrote this post not asking for critism regarding PREVIOUS FOSTERING history. I foster when i can which is not often anyway. In all honesty i try to stay away from it for now because of how young my kids are unless i feel i can handle the dog no problems. When someone else is in control of your place of residence, you do what you can but when they are continually changing rules its tough. So leave it alone. I am asking if i personally am asking too much in what i'm looking for in a puppy right off the bat. We will NOT be adding another permanent dog to the family for at the minimum a year but its more likely a couple of years down the road. I have things i want and need to take care of before i bring in another puppy that will need training into the house. I have my hands full with my kids, current pets, and an upcoming move that i've been busy prepping for along with work.
> 
> The question is STILL "am i asking too much to start or am i on track to get exactly what i want with already having an idea in mind?"


Some people just don't have the ability to let things go, and bring up snarky remarks anyone certain people post a thread asking about something completely unrelated.

Reference your actual question, no, you aren't asking too much.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

boeselager said:


> No, I don't think you are asking too much when looking for a puppy. With some puppies you can see what you are looking for at an early age, but some you can't until later. I wish you the very best in your search


 
thank you! i'm glad to know i'm not crazy for wanting to be able to find those qualities in a pup rather than an adult.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Some people just don't have the ability to let things go, and bring up snarky remarks anyone certain people post a thread asking about something completely unrelated.
> 
> Reference your actual question, no, you aren't asking too much.


 
thank you. 

I think the problem is people are trying to read between the lines rather than what is actually written and thats what causes the problems. not to mention some automatically assume because of something that they dont agree with, others are always going to be in the wrong for thinking towards the future because of past or current things. I know my limits and currently, they do not include wrangling another puppy. One puppy is plenty to handle right now. Just really wish people would pay attention rather than assume.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Maybe it's just me but the DDR dogs I have been around I would NOT say have a "high desire to please". They have a high desire to please THEMSELVES, but not necessarily the handler. This is the main reasons that I am looking at OTHER working lines for my next pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> Maybe it's just me but the DDR dogs I have been around I would NOT say have a "high desire to please". They have a high desire to please THEMSELVES, but not necessarily the handler. This is the main reasons that I am looking at OTHER working lines for my next pup.


 
i've met a couple who were like that but the majority i've met have been very "please handler" types. Really as long as i can find the pup i'm looking for in either czech or DDR, i'd be happy. I'm not a fan of showlines american or german and i want to stay away from them. But as far as working lines, i prefer the DDR opr czech lines. Dont care too much for german working lines since from what i've learned they tend to have showlines in there. I dunno. I have time to figure it all out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think your asking for to much, we all want that perfect dawg And I would definately keep caroline on your list.

I have always had ddr/czech, and I have found mine anyway, to be the opposite of what tracy has seen..Mine have always been very handler focused and "what can I do for YOU" attitude, which is why I like them..Tracy, I love those von banach dogs by the way tho I don't have one)

The one thing you may have trouble with, (and you breeders can correct me if I'm wrong), is the not wanting to neuter a male. Tho I haven't had any males that I've neutered early, most were between 1.5-2.5 years old, glad I did, kinda put their doofy brains back where they belong

Good luck in your search


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't think your asking for to much, we all want that perfect dawg And I would definately keep caroline on your list.
> 
> I have always had ddr/czech, and I have found mine anyway, to be the opposite of what tracy has seen..Mine have always been very handler focused and "what can I do for YOU" attitude, which is why I like them..Tracy, I love those von banach dogs by the way tho I don't have one)
> 
> ...


 
And i understand that could be an issue. I just dont like neutering if its not necessary. My dogs are never out of the house without me or my husband. When Shelby was in heat, she was kept inside diapered and NEVER allowed outside for potty breaks without myself or my husband out with her. I have no desire to have a litter of puppies in the house nor do i wish to allow my dogs to be in the position to create puppies. There is supposed proof that altering reduces illness and cancers but in all honesty, altered or not, they can still get sick. its a risk either way. they can get cancer whether they're fixed or not. Chances are he'd be fixed when he's older anyway but i'd like to have the option ya know? As soon as i'm certain Shasta is done growing and filling out, she'll be fixed. But i dont like the month long doggie period and changing diapers on my kids is plenty. I guess we'll see when the time comes. I may change my mind on the altering thing but i'd rather not do it if i dont have to.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> thank you.
> 
> I think the problem is people are trying to read between the lines rather than what is actually written and thats what causes the problems. not to mention some automatically assume because of something that they dont agree with, others are always going to be in the wrong for thinking towards the future because of past or current things. I know my limits and currently, they do not include wrangling another puppy. One puppy is plenty to handle right now. Just really wish people would pay attention rather than assume.


Uh, no, I think that you all are the ones reading too much between the lines. Jax was just trying to clear up what your situation was in regards to getting another dog as you couldn't keep your foster before BECAUSE OF BEING OVER THE LIMIT. You specified later in the thread that this is something you're thinking of down the road in 1-2 years and i didn't see her harp on it at all after you explained that this wasn't something you were going to go do in 2 weeks.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> i've met a couple who were like that but the majority i've met have been very "please handler" types. Really as long as i can find the pup i'm looking for in either czech or DDR, i'd be happy. I'm not a fan of showlines american or german and i want to stay away from them. But as far as working lines, i prefer the DDR opr czech lines. Dont care too much for german working lines since from what i've learned they tend to have showlines in there. I dunno. I have time to figure it all out.


Where did you get the idea that WGWL's have showlines mixed in?? I'm assuming that is what you are talking about when you say "german working lines"?

I think you'll just have to look for the right dog with the DDR vs. Czech thing. From the "stereotype" of the lines, I think most people DO say that DDR dogs are a bit harder to motivate and later to mature. But lots of people would disagree as well. So you'll just have to be careful.

As far as the size thing with showlines...they actually are the ones, IMO, that have gotten too oversized. Most workinglines are smaller I think


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also tend to see the showlines being larger/taller/longer? vs the working line dogs I'm used to seeing anyhow..altho my female is a long legged coyote

In the end, it's about finding a responsible breeder and a dog you can live with vs the lines, colors, tho we all have our preferences.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Feel free to move if this isn't the right place to post this.
> 
> Okay. So i've been thinking about this a great deal. I KNOW I want a male GSD. I'm burned out on females. Too many girls in the house lol. Anyway, I know i either want a solid black or a very dark sable. NO showlines. Dont care for them. I love the quick intelligence and desire to please i see in working lines. If my understanding is correct i prefer the DDR lines because they are more relaxed than the czech lines but they're also high drive, high desire to please. Would definitely be getting a puppy as i prefer to start training than have to retrain though retraining wouldnt be an issue as long as the dog and i could connect so we could work together. Now i know there are times that you just dont connect with a puppy. The dog would be a family pet first and foremost. Would prefer to have a pup from parents who are proven to have that protective instinct as being a military wife and my husband being gone a large portion of the time, that ability would be comforting though size alone is usually a fabulous deterent. As much as my hubby hates it, the dog would be spoiled rotten (lol) and socialized extensively as i LOVE taking the dogs with me whenever i possibly can. Would be socialized with kids, other dogs and cats so a puppy would be best anyway. I'm interested in possibly getting involved with agility and/or obedience beyond basic household manners. We enjoy camping and road trips and just generally spending time with the dogs.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry but this is from the start of my post. I've mentioned in other posts we're due to move early to middle of next year. THIS is why i wish people would pay a little more attention. It wasnt even implied to get another dog any sooner and any dog i do get before then will most likely be pulled from a bad situation so be put into a better situation. There will be no permanent new additions for a while. plain and simple. I'd like to get Shasta trained to where i want her to be and i want to get my car paid off or at the very least have it paid to the point i have 6 months left to pay on it before i bring another dog in permanently. As it stands right now i have 3 years left of payments to make on it.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> You specified later in the thread that this is something you're thinking of down the road in 1-2 years and i didn't see her harp on it at all after you explained that this wasn't something you were going to go do in 2 weeks.


Actually, she mentioned in her first post that it wouldn’t be for a year or two.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I know you won't be getting a puppy for while, but I can't wait for the puppy pictures!!lol.

I have the number of dogs issue here where I live.=( I want another dog, but oh well. I can wait. Best of luck in your search!!

And yes, showlines are the more big muscular looking ones.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Where did you get the idea that WGWL's have showlines mixed in?? I'm assuming that is what you are talking about when you say "german working lines"?
> 
> I think you'll just have to look for the right dog with the DDR vs. Czech thing. From the "stereotype" of the lines, I think most people DO say that DDR dogs are a bit harder to motivate and later to mature. But lots of people would disagree as well. So you'll just have to be careful.
> 
> As far as the size thing with showlines...they actually are the ones, IMO, that have gotten too oversized. Most workinglines are smaller I think


*most of the ones i've heard about have showlines mixed in. I dont want showlines period. I like the larger OMG type of shepherds (i know, i know oversized is bad) but thats what i like. Though i love shepherds, size doesnt matter too much as long as the personality is what i'm wanting. Haha no matter what anyone see's a GSD and is like WHOA BIG DOG! and takes a step back. as far as german working lines, most i've seen (including on breeder websites) have black/tan and black/red. They're pretty dogs but i'm just not into the whole black/tan. Bi-colors are awesome too. I dont care for the "classic" look. by classic i mean the show ring/saddle back dogs. *



JakodaCD OA said:


> I also tend to see the showlines being larger/taller/longer? vs the working line dogs I'm used to seeing anyhow..altho my female is a long legged coyote
> 
> In the end, it's about finding a responsible breeder and a dog you can live with vs the lines, colors, tho we all have our preferences.


 
*yeah. like i said i have a couple breeders i would have no issues going to for a pup in the future. No doubt in my mind. I've heard great things from other members on this board about these breeders i'm interested in but one breeder keeps pulling me back. Her dogs produce the colors, personality and size i prefer (not in that order so everyone please chill). so i have the breeder list going and what i'd like so thats one and two checked off. Now time just needs to pass and we'll go from there. *


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Miikkas mom said:


> Actually, she mentioned in her first post that it wouldn’t be for a year or two.


 
I digress. I see that now, although she doesn't mention it's when she's moved out of military housing in which we all know she's already at the limit.

Soooo...apparently this is a case of people paying too close of attention in one instance (being fully aware of the saga of the dog limit)...and at least in my case (not going to speak for Michelle) skimming your post and getting quite irritated with you as I saw you and Rerun starting on some bizarre rant against Michelle for asking a pretty simple question related to you living arrangement.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> *most of the ones i've heard about have showlines mixed in. I dont want showlines period. I like the larger OMG type of shepherds (i know, i know oversized is bad) but thats what i like. Though i love shepherds, size doesnt matter too much as long as the personality is what i'm wanting. Haha no matter what anyone see's a GSD and is like WHOA BIG DOG! and takes a step back. as far as german working lines, most i've seen (including on breeder websites) have black/tan and black/red. They're pretty dogs but i'm just not into the whole black/tan. Bi-colors are awesome too. I dont care for the "classic" look. by classic i mean the show ring/saddle back dogs. *


I think you're confused as to what a "german working line" is. West German Working Lines (if that's what you're talking about...you do realize that DDR dogs are "german working lines" too, right...they are just the "Eastern" variety...DDR = East Germany) are definitely NOT "black and red" with showline mixed in. 

I have seen you mention liking Wildhaus dogs (at least I think you have said that in the past). Their dogs are West German Working Lines and I think Chris and Tim would not be happy if you said that their dogs were showlines


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

for those who have been helpful and let me know i'm not crazy for knowing what i want right out the gate, i appreciate it. For those who have apparently had issue with my post, i apologize for the misunderstanding but please, next time, read the post thoroughly so we can avoid the arguing and such. 

If it helps to get the point across, we have an upcoming move early to middle of 2011. I want to have 6 months or less left to pay on my car. I want to have Shasta trained reliably before i bring in a pup who will also need training. I'd like for at least my daughter to have started preschool. I dont want to bring a pup home when i'm still adjusting to a new place as well. It could very well be the duty station after next we get another pup by which time BOTH of my kids will be in school and my car will definitely be paid off. I have everything written down that i would like to have done and taken care of before another pup comes into our home permanently.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> I think you're confused as to what a "german working line" is. West German Working Lines (if that's what you're talking about...you do realize that DDR dogs are "german working lines" too, right...they are just the "Eastern" variety...DDR = East Germany) are definitely NOT "black and red" with showline mixed in.
> 
> I have seen you mention liking Wildhaus dogs (at least I think you have said that in the past). Their dogs are West German Working Lines and I think Chris and Tim would not be happy if you said that their dogs were showlines


 
nope didnt mention Wildhaus. they're on the iffy list though i know they're reputable. As i've also stated, i have some learning left to do regarding the lines. I'm pretty sure i mentioned my lack of line knowledge. I like german working lines as long as showlines havent been mixed in. I know the breeders i like and have heard good things about. I have a general idea of their dogs. With everything going on right now (i'm immensely stressed over this move coming up) i havent had a whole lot of time without distraction to actually sit down and thoroughly learn about the lines. Just trying to type this has taken me a good while (kids have learned about smacking each other). Like i said, i have a couple years to figure it all out for sure. its all a jumble beyond what i've already figured out. If someone wants to explain the differences to me, that would be cool. I already have a link to a breeder site who explains the different lines complete with pictures.... i just have to find it in my favorites list.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, as a general rule you have:
Show Lines:
West German Show Lines
Americal Show Lines

and for working lines you have:
West German Working Line (which yes, some just refer to them as "german working line" but I think this is all-together incorrect since DDR lines are also "german working lines").
DDR (which are East German Working Lines)
Czech Lines

DDR and Czech lines are very similar as far the breeding stock they come from. The "split" from "regular" GSD's when the east bloc was formed. Czech lines were bred as "border patrol dogs" for Czeckosolvakia and DDR dogs for East Germany. WGWL's were just that...the "working line" GSD that was kept up after the 3-way split. I think where you are confused is that the WGWL then underwent ANOTHER split when the West German SHOW Line was formed. But do not mistake that West German Working Lines have any "showline" in them. Or at least anymore than any other DDR or Czech dog you encounter. I don't think that WGWL's are mixed with showlines any more than DDR or Czech dogs are.

I have no problem that you like DDR or Czech dogs more, I just don't want you to be misinformed, which it appears you are. WGWL's don't have showlines in them anymore than the other working lines. I actually think as far as a dog that "wants to please from the womb" that a WGWL might be your best bet. The "stereotype" that they have is that they are generally quicker to mature than DDR or Czech dogs.

But again, so much depends on the individual dog. But don't rule out an entire popular subset of working line GSD's for the novelty of DDR/Czech dogs, or information that is not correct.

There are a lot of people that can explain or elaborate a lot better than me. I'm not entirely sure of the exact dogs, breeders, or dates when all the shifts happened.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Justine, good info and I totally agree with the not going with the "novelty" for the flavor of the month (tho I love my ddr/czech girl)

And I also agree that ddr/czech can be slow maturers. Love mine to death, but she is not for the faint of heart, she requires ALOT of exercise/physical/mental, and if she doesn't get it , she's a bear to live with)

As I said before, I would not rule out 'anything', until you get out there and meet /see for yourself what "is" and "isn't"..Looks are nothing when it comes to living with a dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> And yes, showlines are the more big muscular looking ones.


Muscular? Um, they are big, but I wouldn't call them muscular compared to working lines...most of them are fluffy black and reds and large boned.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Muscular? Um, they are big, but I wouldn't call them muscular compared to working lines...*most of them are fluffy black and reds and large boned*.


 
like Shasta's dad. He is a beast of a dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDElsa, thank you for explaing to the best of your knowledge. i still like the DDR/czech lines but i also like the slow to mature. For some reason they require more attention but they're also usually the dogs who are more fun. I guess i like more quirky. I am interested in wildhaus but as i said, they're iffy on the list. I havent been able to get to their site without my internet (i HATE charter communications) going out. Usually when i have the chance (like when i'm done here i'll try again) i try to go and check out for any new news regarding recent breedings and future breedings but we'll see. (i'm also sick so my babbling might not make a whole lot of sense right now). If anyone has any breeders they think might have what i'm interested in please feel free to forward their site and such.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing I do know, many responsible breeders are very picky on who they place their pups with.
Red flags are moving often, multiple dog placements over time. They want their pups to succeed and not get re-homed or heaven forbid, dumped at a shelter(even if they do have first rights in the contract, some owners do not hold up their end of the deal) 

So you can pick one of the best breeders, but you can't assume it's a given they will sell you a puppy. 
This isn't a personal opinion of you KZoppa, just facts that responsible breeders do screen potential buyers thoroughly.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*I know what i want....too much to ask?*

:thumbup: Jane


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> One thing I do know, many responsible breeders are very picky on who they place their pups with.
> Red flags are moving often, multiple dog placements over time. They want their pups to succeed and not get re-homed or heaven forbid, dumped at a shelter(even if they do have first rights in the contract, some owners do not hold up their end of the deal)
> 
> So you can pick one of the best breeders, but you can't think its a given they will sell you a puppy.
> *This isn't a personal opinion of you KZoppa, just facts that responsible breeders do screen potential buyers thoroughly.*


 
no offense taken. I'm aware that breeders are picky. I wouldnt expect anything less from them. I know that some breeders (not all mind you) are more willing to home a pup with a military family because of the contractual security. We cant stand those people who get a pet every duty station and ditch the animal because they're moving. I HATE the excuse 'we're moving and just cant take the dog with us'. I mean come on!!! Seriously? I cant stand those states that dont allow dogs. Military bases dont allow pit bulls as a whole. Some bases ban a few other breeds but mostly everything is acceptable. I think those people are just lazy. or the other famous excuse 'there isnt room in the car'. THEN WHY DID YOU GET A BIG DOG!!!!!????????!!!!!!! UGH!!! Rant for another thread but still. I honestly wouldnt expect a breeder to NOT screen thoroughly. All the GSDs we see in shelters on here are a perfect example of why.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> Okay, i want to make this VERY clear. I wrote this post not asking for critism regarding PREVIOUS FOSTERING history.


I haven't been back to here all day but I want to address this. Let me make myself clear, as I thought you understood my question, but apparently not. I was NOT slamming you for fostering, or for not being able to continue to foster that dog. I would NEVER do that to someone that was helping an animal. It was simply a question of whether you could have another dog at this time as I remember you being in somewhat of a panic at the time. Nothing more was meant by my question. 

And No, you are not asking to much. There are many breeders who can provide a puppy for you with your criteria.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe I'm wrong but I thought showline GSDs were the biggest with the west german showlines being bigger than the American and the working line dogs being the smallest of the three....Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, I still have a lot to learn!

Of course I'm speaking in general as I know you will have bigger than norm and smaller than norm in all three....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I haven't been back to here all day but I want to address this. Let me make myself clear, as I thought you understood my question, but apparently not. I was NOT slamming you for fostering, or for not being able to continue to foster that dog. I would NEVER do that to someone that was helping an animal. It was simply a question of whether you could have another dog at this time as I remember you being in somewhat of a panic at the time. Nothing more was meant by my question.
> 
> And No, you are not asking to much. There are many breeders who can provide a puppy for you with your criteria.


 
I understood your question. I thought i answered accordingly. I just wanted to make my point clear as i've had a few people message me regarding previous fostering and they WERE slamming me. I take no offense by what you said. You asked a simple question and i answered. Stuff happens. Its fine.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I thought showline GSDs were the biggest with the west german showlines being bigger than the American and the working line dogs being the smallest of the three....Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, I still have a lot to learn!


 
sounds about right to me but i could have gotten things mixed up myself.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Muscular? Um, they are big, but I wouldn't call them muscular compared to working lines...most of them are fluffy black and reds and large boned.


I mostly meant big looking, not muscular. I was half out of it, thanks to the heat. THanks for the clear up. I was trying to remember what this site was saying:
Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I found this the other night and found it useful.....don't know if it's 100% correct but it fun to look at none the less!

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The Humane society here in CT will not adopt out to base people, why? for the very reason you stated, all you have to do is look at craigslist here and the majority of animals in need of a home are from the base or they dump them, or they are finding animals all over the base that no one claims.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I mostly meant big looking, not muscular. I was half out of it, thanks to the heat. THanks for the clear up. I was trying to remember what this site was saying:
> Breed Types & Related Families


 

HAHAHAHA......just saw this after I posed the same thing! Great minds think alike!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> The Humane society here in CT will not adopt out to base people, why? for the very reason you stated, all you have to do is look at craigslist here and the majority of animals in need of a home are from the base or they dump them, or they are finding animals all over the base that no one claims.


 
and i dont blame them. The humane society back home if anyone active military wanted to adopt, they also had to provide vet references and bring in any current animals. if they had the animals when they changed stations and had the vet references to prove it, they could adopt. If not, no adoptions. I think that system works nicely because they also have one of the highest adoption and forever homes rates because of it. Mia was dumped in our yard. We live on base so i can only assume someone was moving and didnt want to take her but didnt want her to end up at the shelter. I can say just looking down the street where all the freaking run out in front of cars kids live, the pets that live in those houses will most definitely end up at the shelter when it comes time for them to move. There is a couple the opposite direction who have a 5 year old Saint Bernard they've had since she was a puppy and they just moved in not too long ago. Most of the people are flakey and then you have those who surprise you.


----------

